# OMG...House Intel Comm Led By A Complete Lunatic..100 %  S#@t Show....Nothing More !



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

*There's nothing really to say about what dumbass Adam Schiff did*
*today....other than he is living up to his EARNED nickname...*
*" Adam Schiff for Brains "........*

*That guy is a National Embarrassment....*
*I think HE is involved with the inception of the whole " Whistleblower "*
*fiasco....he tried soooooo hard to trip up the interviewee with every*
*slimy scummy trick a dishonest Prosecutor such as he would have....*

*He tried to present the below :*

*




*

*As a....*

*




*

*And the American Public KNOWS he is full of *

*SCHIFF ( S#&t )............*

*He is the perfect example of why America needs to*
*educate/parent every single child to the advantages of*
*understanding/knowing the actual TRUTH....*

*Right now we are being fed Lies thru every avenue the *
*corrupt criminal Democrats can access.....It's Sickening !*


*The Awake America KNOWS the TRUTH !*


----------

